# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  online lessons of Russian

## OlyaK

Hello to those who would like to study Russian! 
My name is Olga Kudris and I'm a professional Linguist with BA and MA in Linguistics (major English, mothertongue Russian). I offer online classes of Russian of all levels (from beginners to advanced) for speakers of English of ages 15-60 within a Myngle linguistic platform. You can find my profile, detailed description of the courses I offer and read about Myngle here http://www.myngle.com/users/OlgaK. Before starting with lessons I offer a Free Needs Analysis session during which we get acquainted with each other, you share your learning objectives and I will introduce my course to you. If you've studed Russian before I will ask you to make a short placement test in order to determine your level of proficiency. My rates are: 45-minute lesson - EUR 15, 30-minute lesson - EUR 10 but there's a special offer if you book and buy 5 or 10 lessons. 
What's more, Myngle offers a very attractive promotion for newly registered students - unlimited 30-minute classes in November! The number of students for this promotion is limited to 200 so hurry up! You can read more about it as well as subscribe to it here  http://www.myngle.com/boost/?referrer=OlgaK 
Look forward to here from you!
Olga

----------

